# Red Fire Golf Shoes



## jasondransfieldgolf (Sep 6, 2011)

This is a review of www.redfiregolf.co.uk and their range of Handmade Italian leather golf shoes. 

I recently got a couple of pairs of their shoes (Hillside and Royal) and the first time I put on the Hillside's I took a bit of a risk and decided to play 18 holes in them straight away, in the past I had Stuburt DCC and these took at least a month before I could wear them on the course. So off I went and the shoes felt great, so very comfy. I played 18 holes and they were still feeling so comfy no rubbing or blisters, it didn't even feel as if I had golf shoes on. Maybe this was just luck so the next day I played again and tried the Royal's and again just pure comfort.
When you compare the price point of Footjoy Icons at Â£200, Stuburt DCC at Â£169, RedFire shoes are also a real bargain at Â£129.99. There is a good variety to fit everyone's tastes. 

With out hesitation I would highly recommend www.redfiregolf.co.uk to anyone looking for a stylish pair of golf shoes.


----------



## ADB (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi Jason

I noticed they have a 'Waterproof composite sole' but not sure if this means that they are fully waterproof (I was looking at the Hillside model)?

Have you worn they in the rain and, if so, how did they fare?


----------



## jasondransfieldgolf (Sep 6, 2011)

I have worn them in the rain and my socks were bone dry. I am pretty sure they are waterproof, but send them a quick email and they will be able to confirm to you if they are or not, mention my name too. The Hillside look really smart, I'm pleased I chose them, you will be really happy with them if you go for them too.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 6, 2011)

This is a review of www.redfiregolf.co.uk and their range of Handmade Italian leather golf shoes. 

I recently got a couple of pairs of their shoes (Hillside and Royal) and the first time I put on the Hillside's I took a bit of a risk and decided to play 18 holes in them straight away, in the past I had Stuburt DCC and these took at least a month before I could wear them on the course. So off I went and the shoes felt great, so very comfy. I played 18 holes and they were still feeling so comfy no rubbing or blisters, it didn't even feel as if I had golf shoes on. Maybe this was just luck so the next day I played again and tried the Royal's and again just pure comfort.
When you compare the price point of Footjoy Icons at Â£200, Stuburt DCC at Â£169, RedFire shoes are also a real bargain at Â£129.99. There is a good variety to fit everyone's tastes. 

With out hesitation I would highly recommend www.redfiregolf.co.uk to anyone looking for a stylish pair of golf shoes.
		
Click to expand...

Great write up and they do have some good looking designs. Not sure where your are getting Icons from. My Myjoy Icons were Â£155 from my pro


----------



## chris661 (Sep 6, 2011)

Not sure where your are getting Icons from. My Myjoy Icons were Â£155 from my pro
		
Click to expand...

The list price is Â£200.


----------



## richy (Sep 6, 2011)

My missus paid Â£129 for my icons


----------



## GB72 (Sep 6, 2011)

I was so close to buying a pair of these at the weekend. It was only my love of a bargain that ended with me buying a pair of Contours. They are now on the Bithday list though.


----------



## chris661 (Sep 6, 2011)

My missus paid Â£129 for my icons
		
Click to expand...

Very good, but the list price is still Â£200. There are bargains out there though and can be got for a lot cheaper.


----------



## jasondransfieldgolf (Sep 6, 2011)

Yes I put list price for each and realise bargains can be had, likewise with Red Fire there is a pair for Â£79.99. They are great shoes at a great price without the big name at the moment.


----------



## fundy (Sep 6, 2011)

Interesting they say on their site that "a diverse range of styles and sizes" yet they seem to only offer sizes 8-11 - maybe they need to look up diverse in the dictionary


----------



## richart (Sep 6, 2011)

Shame, the pink ones are out of stock.


----------



## jasondransfieldgolf (Sep 6, 2011)

I think for a new company they do offer a good variety that I am sure will only grow with time and reputation.


----------



## jasondransfieldgolf (Sep 6, 2011)

Shame, the pink ones are out of stock. 

Click to expand...

Maybe you should email them to see if they are getting anymore.


----------



## fundy (Sep 6, 2011)

I think for a new company they do offer a good variety that I am sure will only grow with time and reputation.
		
Click to expand...

Thats fine if you are sized 8-11, I guess the rest of us have to go elsewhere


----------



## chris661 (Sep 6, 2011)

I think for a new company they do offer a good variety that I am sure will only grow with time and reputation.
		
Click to expand...

Thats fine if you are sized 8-11, I guess the rest of us have to go elsewhere
		
Click to expand...

Either stick two pairs of socks on or cut your toes off


----------



## jasondransfieldgolf (Sep 6, 2011)

I think for a new company they do offer a good variety that I am sure will only grow with time and reputation.
		
Click to expand...

Thats fine if you are sized 8-11, I guess the rest of us have to go elsewhere
		
Click to expand...

Maybe a quick email to them with your thoughts. If you are interested in a certain pair you could ask about the possibility of getting the size you require. A company can only grow with constructive criticism.


----------

